# A reference list



## Mudge (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks to RMF2
- - - - -

Reference list of Steroids

BOLDENONE UNDECENOATE 
Boldane - (Squibb, Germany) 
Vebonol - (Ciba-Geigy Agrochemicals, UK; Ciba-Geigy, Australia, vet) 

BOLDENONE UNDECYLENATE
Drive - (Australia) 
Equibold 
Equipoise - (Squibb) 
Pace - (Jurox Labs, Australia) - never been made, all counterfits. 
Parenabol - (Ciba) 
Sybolin - (Australia) 
Boldebal-H - (Australia) 
Boldec - (Australia) 
Boldenon - (Jurox , Australia) 

CLOSTEBOL (Acetate) 
Macrobin 
Megagrisevit - (Farmitalia, Germany) Steranabol - (Germany) 
Turinabol 

DROMOSTANOLONE PROPIONATE
Drolban - (Lilly) 
Emdisterone 
Masterid - (Gruenthal, Germany) 
Masteril 
Masteron - (Syntex) 
Masterone - (Portugul) 
Permastril - (Cassene, France) 

ETHYLOESTRENOL
Maxibolin - (Organon, Canad.; Organon, USA); 
Orabolin - (Organon, Australia,; Belgium,; Organon, S.Afr,; UK) 
Orgabolin - (France,; Ravasini, Italy,;Neth.; Sweden) 

FLUOXYMESTERONE 
Android-F - (Brown,USA) 
Androfluorene 
Androfluorone 
Androsterolo 
Fluotestin 
Halotestin - (Upjohn, Austral.; Canad.;Denm.; France,; Italy,; Neth.; Norway,; S.Africa,; Sweden,; USA) 
Oralsterone - (Bouty, Italy) 
Oratestin - (Hoechst, Canada) 
Ora-Testryl - (Squibb, USA) 
Stenox - (Atlantil Labs, Mexico) 
Testoral (Midy, Italy) 
Ultandren (Ciba, Germany,; Norway,; Switzerland,; UK) 

FORMEBOLONE / FORMYLDIENOLONE
Esiclene - (LPB, Italy 
Hubernol - (Hubber, Spain) 

FURAZABOL 
Frazalon 
Miotolon - (Daiichi Labs, Tokyo, Japan) 
Myotolon 

MEBOLAZINE 
Roxilon - (Lepetit, Spain) 

MESTEROLONE
Androviron 
Mestoranum - (Schering, Denm.; AG.; Norw.; Sweden) 
Proviron - (Argentina,; Schering, Australia,; Belgium,; France,; Germany,; Italy,; Netherlands,; South Africa,; Spain,; Switzerland,; UK) 

METHANDIENONE / METHANDROSTENOLONE
Andoredan - (Japan) 
Danabol (Canada) 
Dianabol (Austral.; Belg.; Denm.; Fr.; Ger.; Spain,; Swed.; Switz.;(Ciba, UK; USA) Encephan (Japan) 
Lanabolin - (Switzerland) 
Metabolina - (Italy) 
Metaboline - (Desbergers, Canada) 
Metanabol - (Polva-Chemie,Poland) 
Metandiabol - (Mexico) 
Metastenol - (Farber-Ref, Italy) 
Methafurin 60 - (Ludwig Heun Gmbh KG, W. Germany) 
Nabolin 
Nerobil - (Richter, Italy) 
Nerobol - (Gedeon Richter, Hungary) 
Perbolin (Italy) 
Pronabol 
Restauvit (Industrial Farmaceutica Remir, Mexico) 
Stenolon 
Trinergic 
Naposim 

METHANDRIOL 
Androdiol 
Androteston-M 
Crestabolic 
Diolandrone 
Diolostene 
Masdiol 
Megabion - (Japan) 
Metendiol 
Methanabol 
Methandiol 
Methostan 
Methasus (Australia) 


METHYLTESTOSTERONE (Continued) 
Perandren - (Australia,; Ciba, UK) (lozenges) 
Primotest - (Arlo, USA) 
Synandrets 
Synandrotabs 
Testhormona 
Testin - (Norway) 
Testomet - (Protea, Australia) 
Testosid - (tabl) 
Testoviron - (Argentina,; Australia,; Italy,; Spain,; Switzerland)(tabl) 
Testovis (SIT, Italy) 
Testred (ICN, USA) 
Virilon (Star, USA) 
Virormone-Oral - (Paines & Byrne, UK) 

MIBOLERONE 
Cheque Drops - (Upjohn) 
Matenon 

NANDROLONE CYCLOHUYLPROPIONATE
Fherbolica - (Fher, Spain) 
Sanabolicum 

NANDROLONE CYPIONATE 
Dynabol - (Jurox, Australia) 

NANDROLONE HEXAHYDROBENZOATE 
Norlongandron 
Nor-Durandron 

NANDROLONE P-HEXYLOXYPHEMYLPROPIONATE 
Anador - (France) 
Anadur 

NANDROLONE LAURATE (DODECANOATE) 
Laurabolan - (Intervet International, Holland) 
Laurabolil - (Organon, Netherlands) 
Laurabolin-V 
Nandrabolin - (Canada & Europe) 
Norabolin 

NANDROLONE FURYLPROPIONATE 
NFP 
Demelon 

NANDROLONE DECANOATE 
Anabolin LA-100 - (Alto, USA) 
Androlome D - (Keene, USA) 
Deca-Durabolin - (Organon, USA, Organon Aust) 
Deca-Durabol 
Deca-Hybolin 
Deca-Ject - (Mexico) 
Deca 50 - (Australia) 

METHANDRIOL (continued) 
Metidione 
Metildiolo 
Metocryst 
Nabadial 
Neostene 
Neosteron 
Neutrormone 
Neutrosteron 
Notandron 
Protabol 
Protandren 
Sinesex - (Italy) 
Stenediol (Organon, UK) 
Troformone (Biomedica Foscama, Italy) 

METHANDRIOL DIPROPIONATE 
Anabolin 
Drive - (Austalia, vet) 
Filibol Forte - (Australia, vet) 
Geldabol - (Australia, vet) 
Pace - (Jurox Labs, Australia) 
Probolin 
Tribolin 75 - (Australia, vet) 
Spectriol - (Australia) 

METHENOLONE 
Primobolan 
Primonabol 
Primonabol 

ACETATE/ENANTHATE 
- (Schering, Australia,; Belg.; Denm.; France,;Germany,; Schering AG, Norway,; Schering, S.Afr.; Spain,; Sweden,; Switzerland,; UK) 

Depot - (Schering, Australia,; Belgium,; Denmark,; France,; Germany,; Italy,; Schering AG, Norway,; Schering, S.Afr.; Spain,; Switzerland,; UK) 

S - (Schering, Netherlands,; South Africa,; Switzerland) 
Depot - (Schering, Argentina) 


METHYLTESTOSTERONE 
Android - (Brown, USA) 
Androsan 
Anertan - (tabl) 
Glosso-Sterandryl - (Roussel, France) 
Homandren - (tabl) 
Malestrone - (tabl) 
Mesteron - (Poland) 
Metandren - (Ciba, Canada,; USA) 
Neo-Hombreol - (Belgium,; Netherlands) 
Neohombreol M (Sweden,; USA) 
Nu-Man 
Orchisterone (Italy) 
Oreton Methyl (Schering,.USA) 

NANDROLONE AND ITS ESTERS (continued) 
Deca-Durabol - (Organon, Sweden) 
Deca-Durabolin - (Arg,; Organon, Australia,; Belgium,; Canada,; Denmark,; France,; Germany,; Ravasini, Italy,; Netherlands,; Organon, Norway,; S. Africa,; Switzerland,; UK,; USA) 
Decadurabolin - (Organon, Spain)<- 
Durabolin - (Organon, Australia.; Belgium,; Canada,; Denmark,; France,; Ravasini, Italy,; Netherlands,; Organon, S.Afr.; Spain,; Switzerland,; UK,; Organon, USA) 
Dynabolon - (Theramax, France.; Crinos, Italy) 
Fherbolica - (Fher, Spain) 
Hybolin Decanoate (Hyrex, USA) 
Hybolin Improved (Hyrex USA) 
Kabolin - (Legere, USA) 
Keratyl - (Chauvin-Blache, France) 
Menidrabol - (Menarini, Italy) 
Methybol-Depot - (Switzerland) 
Nandrolin - (Reid-Provident, USA) 
Neo-Durabolic - (Hauck, Usa) 
Nerobolil - (Richter, Italy) 
Norandrol - (Italy) 
Norandros - (Spain) 
Nortesto - (Italy) 
Sintabolin (Itay) 
Stenabolin (AFI, Italy) 
Strabolene (Isola-Ibi, Italy) 
Superbolin (Italy) 

NORETHANDROLONE 
Nilevar - (Canada,; Searle, France,; Searle, UK) 
Anaplex - (Jurox, Australia) 

OXABOLONE CYPIONATE 
Steranabol Depot - (Farmitalia, Germany) 
Steranabol Ritardo - (Farmitalia, Italy) 
Steranabol Long-acting 

OXANDROLONE 
Anatrophill - (Searle, France) 
Anavar - (Searle, USA) 
Antitriol - (Spain) 
Lipidex - (Searle, Brazil) 
Lonavar - (Searle, Argentina.; Searle, Australia,; Dainippon, Japan) 
Omnisterin 
Provitar 
Vasorome - (Kowa, Japan) 

NANDROLONE DECANOATE (continued) 
Depo-Nandrolone (Schein- USA) 
Dequibolin-100 (Vortech, USA) 
Hybolin Decanoate - (Hyrex, USA) 
Kabolin (Legere, USA) 
Methybol (Switzerland) 
Nandrobolic LA - (Forest Pharm., USA) 
Nandrolate - (Spencer-Mead, USA) 
Neo-Durabolic (Hauck,W.E., USA) 
Pri-Andriol LA (Primedics, USA) 
Retabolil 
Tribolin 75 - (Australia, vet) 

NANDROLONE PHENPROPIONATE 
Activin (Spain) 
Anabolin (Alto, USA) 
Androlone - (Keene, USA) 
Durabolin - (Organon, USA) 
Durabol 
Equibolin-50 - (Vortech, USA) 
Hybolin-Improved - (Hyrex, USA) 
Strabolene 
Superanabolon 
Nandrobolic - (Forest Pharm., USA) 
Nandrolin 
Nandrocot (Truxton, USA) 
Nerobolil 
Protabolin (Pasadena Research, USA) 
Trobolin - (vet) 

NANDROLONE PROPIONATE 
Nortesto 
Norybol-19 

NANDROLONE UNDECANOATE 
Dynabolon - (Theramex, France.; Crinos, Italy) 
Trophobolene - (Theramex Monaco) 

NANDROLONE AND ITS ESTERS
Activin - (Aristegui, Spain) 
Anabolicus - (Spain) 
Anabolin Depot (Amino, Switzerland) 
Anabolin LA 100 (USA) 
Anador - (Logeais, France) 
Anadur - (Belg.; Denm.; Pharmacia Arzneimittel, Germany,; Neth,; Mekos, Norway,; Leo, Sweden,; Leo Suede, Switzerland) 
Androlone - (Keene, USA) 
Androlone D - (Keene, USA) 
Anticatabolin - (Nativelle, Italy) 

STENBOLONE ACETATE
Anatrofin - (Syntex) 
Stenobolone - (Farmacologica Latino, -Sna- 

TESTOSTERONE 
Andro 100 (Forest Pharm., USA) 
Androlan (Lannett, USA) 
Andronaq-50 - (Central, USA) 
Denistenil 
Geno-cristaux Gremy 
Histerone-50 - (Hauck,W.E., USA) 
Homosteron 
Malestrone - (amps) 
Mertestate 
Oreton-F 
Orquisteron 
Percutacrine Androgenique 
Primotest 
Primoteston 
Shotest - (Shoals Pharm, USA) 
Sten - (Atlantis S.A., Mexico) 
Sustanon - (Organon) 
Teslen 
Testamone-100 - (Dunhall, USA) 
Testobase 
Testolin - (Pasadena Research, US 
Testoject-50 - (Mayrand, USA) 
Testosterone Suspension 
Testro AQ - (Truxton, USA) 
Testrone 
Testryl 
Virormone 
Virosterone 

TESTOSTERONE ACETA
Aceto-Sterandryl 
Aceto-Testoviron 
Perandrone A 

TESTOSTERONE 17-CHLORAL HEMIACETA 
Caprosem 

TESTOSTERONE (Ciclo Hexame Propyonate) 
Testosterone Retard Teramex - (France) 

OXYMESTERONE
Anamidol - (Japan) 
Balnimax - (Geve, Spain) 
Oranabol - (Spain) 
Oranabol 10 - (Farmitalia Carlo Erba, UK) 
Theranabol 

OXYMETHOLONE: 
Adroyd - (Parke, Davis, Australia,; Canada,; Netherlands) 
Anadrol-50 - (Syntex, USA) 
Anadroyd - (Belgium) 
Anapolon 50 - (Syntex, Australia.; Canada,; S.Afr.; UK) 
Anasteron - (Syntex, Denmark,; Astra-Syntex, Norw.; Syntex, Swed.) 
Anasteronal - (Spain) 
Hemogenin (Syntex, Sao Paulo, Brazil) 
Nastenon (French) 
Oxitosona-50 - (Syntex-Latino, Spain) 
Pardroyd - (Parke, Davis, Germany) 
Plenastril - (Grunenthal, Germany,; Grunenthal, Switzerland) 
Protanabol 
Synasteron - (Belgium) 
Zenalosyn - (Netherlands) 

QUINBOLONE 
Anabolicum Vister - (Parke Davis, Italy) 

STANOLONE 
Anaboleen 
Anabolex 
Anaprotin 
Androlone 
Cristerona MB 
Gazzone - (Italy) 
Neodrol 
Pesomax - (Boniscontro, Spain) 
Proteina 
Protona 
Stanaprol 

STANOZOLOL 
Anasyth - (Italy) 
Stanozol 
Stromba - (Aust.; Belg.; Winthrop, Denm.; Fin.; Fr.; Winthrop, Ger.; Neth.; Winthrop, Nor.; Sterling-Winthrop, Swed.; Winthrop, Switz.; Sterling Research, UK) 
Strombaject - (Belg.; Fr.; Winthrop, Ger.) 
Tevabolin 
Winstrol - (Winthrop, Canad.; Zambon, Italy; S.Afr.; Zambon, Spain; Winthrop-Breon, USA) 
Winstrol Depot - (Zambon, Spain) 
Winstrol V - (Winthrop) 
Stanazol - (RWR, Australia) 
Stanasus - (Jurox, Australia) 
Stanabol - (Illium, Australia) 
Stanabolic - Illium, Australia) 
Stanazolic - (Denkall, Australia) 

TESTOSTERONE DC 1 HEPTYLATE 
Testosterone Teramex - (France) 

TESTOSTERONE ISOBUTYRATE 
Perandren-M 

TESTOSTERONE ISOCAPROATE 

TESTOSTERONE NICOTINATE 
Bolfortan - (Lanniker Heilmittel, Austria) 

TESTOSTERONE 3-OXODODECANOATE 
testosterone ketolaurate 
Androdurin 

TESTOSTERONE PHENYLACETATE

TESTOSTERONE PHENYLPROPIONATE 

TESTOSTERONE PROPIONATE 

Androlan In Oil - (Lannett, USA) 
Androsan - (amps) 
Androtest P 
Anertan 
Bio-Testiculina 
Enarmon 
Homandren - (amps) 
Hormosteston 
Nasdol 
Neo-Hombreol 
Orchisterone-P 
Oreton 
Orquisterone-P 
Perandren - (injectable) 
Propiokan 
Recthormone Testosterone 
Sterandryl - (amps) 
Testaform 
Testex - (Pasadena Research, USA) 
Testodet 
Testodrin 
Testogen 
Testonique 
Testo Prop - (vet) 
Testormol 
Testoxyl 
Testosid 
Testoviron - (amps) 
Testrex 
Tostrin 
Uniteston 
Tepro 
Supertest - (Australia) 

TESTOSTERONE CYPIONATE (cyclopentyl propionate) 
Andro-Cyp-100 - (Keene, USA) 
Andronaq-LA - (Central, USA) 
D-Tes 100 - (Ortega, USA) 
Dep Andro 200 - (Forest Pharm., USA) 
Depo-Testosterone - (Upjohn, USA) 
Depotest - (Hyrex, USA) 
Depovirin 
Depo-Testosterone - (Upjohn, USA) 
Duratest-100 - (Hauck,W.E., USA) 
Dura-Testosterone - (Ruckstuhl, USA) 
Man-Agin - (Temesco, USA) 
Meditest - (Med-Tek Pharm., USA) 
Pertestis 
T-Cypionate - (Legere, USA) 
Testa-C - (Vortech, USA) 
Testaspan - (Primedics, USA) 
Testergon 
Testodrin 
Testoject-100 LA - (Mayrand, USA) 
Testo LA - (vet) 
Testred Cypionate 200 - (ICN, USA) 
Virilon IM - (Star Pharm., USA) 
Coopers Banrot - (Australia) 
Spectriol - (Australia) 

TESTOSTERONE DECANOATE 

TESTOSTERONE ENANTHATE 
Andro L.A. 200 - (Forest Pharm., USA) 
Andropository - (Rugby, USA) 
Androtardyl (France) 
Andryl 200 (Keene, USA) 
Delatest - (Dunhall, USA) 
Delatestryl - (Squibb-Mark, USA) 
Durathate-200 - (Hauck,W.E., USA) 
Everone - (Hyrex, USA) 
Malogen L.A. 
Orquisteron-E 
Primodian Depot 
Primoteston Depot - (Schering, UK) 
Primoteston Depot 200 - (Kramer Pharm, USA) 
Tesgro 
Testate 
Testinon 
Testrin-P.A. - (Pasadena Research, USA) 
Testoenant 
Testone L.A. - (Vortech, USA) 
Testoviron Depot 
Testro-L.A. - (Truxton, USA) 
Testroval 
Tone-Tes - (Ortega,USA) 
Sterandryl - (France) 
Sustanon - (Organon, Australia) 
Sustanon 100 - (Organon, UK) 
Sustanon 250 - (Organon, UK) 
T-Cypionate - (Legere, USA) 
Tes. PP - (Organon, UK) 
Testate - (Savage, USA) 
Testex - (Leo, Spain) 
Testex Prolongatum - (Leo, Spain) 
Testinon Depot - (Japan) 
Testo-Enant (Geymonat, Italy) 
Testone LA (Ortega, USA) 
Testoral - (Australia,; Organon, South Africa) 
Testoral Sublings - (Organon, UK) 
Testosterone Implants - (Organon, South Africa,; UK) 
Testostroval-PA - (Reid-Provident, USA) 
Testotets (Pharmadrug, Germany) 
Testoviron (Argentina,; Schering, Australia,; Germany,; Italy,; Spain,; Sweden) 
Testoviron Depot - (Belgium,; Schering,; Denmark,; Germany,; Italy, Spain,; Sweden,; Switzerland) 
Testovis - (SIT, Italy) 
Testred Cypionate - (ICN, USA) 
Triolandren - (Ciba, De=ark,; Norway,; Sweden,; Switzerland) 
Undestor - (Organon, Sweden) 
Ropel - (Australia) 
Spectriol - (Australia) 

TIOMESTERONE / THIOMESTERONE
Emdabol 
Emdabolin - (Chugai Labs, Tokyo, Japan) 

TRENBOLONE ACETATE 
Finaject - (Roussell, France, vet.) 
Finajet - (Hoechst Animal Health, 
Finaplix - (Hoechst Animal Health, 

TESTOSTERONE UNDECANOATE 
Andriol - (Organon, Australia,; Germany,; Ravasini, Italy,;Neth.; Organon, Switzerland) 
Androxon - (Europe) 
Pantestone - (Organon, France) 
Restandol - (England) 
Restinsol 
Undestor - (Scandinavia) 

TESTOSTERONE AND ITS ESTERS 
Andradurin - (Sweden) 
Andriol - (Organon, Australia,; Germany,; Ravasini, Italy,;Neth.; Organon, Switzerland) 
Andromar Retard - (Marshall's Pharmaceuticals, UK) 
Andronaq (Central Pharmaceuticals, USA) 
Andronate (Pasadena Research Labs, USA) 
Androtardyl - (Schering, France) 
Androxil - (Spain) 
Androxon - (Organon, Norway) 
BayTestone - (Bay, USA) 
Benzotest - (Italy) 
Biosterone - (Biopharm, South Africa) 
Cetovister - (Spain) 
Ciclosterone (Farmigea, Italy) 
Delatestryl (Squibb, Canada,; USA) 
Deposterona (Mexico) 
Depo-Testosterone - (Upjohn, Canada,; USA) 
Depotrone - (Propan, South Africa) 
Durathate - (Hauck, USA) 
Enarmon Depot - (Japan) 
Estandrorm - (Spain) 
Femalone 25 - (Marshall's Pharmaceuticals, UK) 
Framviron - (Oftalmiso, Spain) 
Hydrotest - (Italy) 
Jectatest-LA - (Reid-Provident, USA) 
Lontanyl (Roussel, France) 
Malogen (Stickley, Canada) 
Malogen LA - (USA) 
Malogex - (Stickley, Canada) 
Neo-Hombreol - (Netherlands) 
Orchisterone - (Italy) 
Oreton - (Schering, USA) 
Pantestone (Organon, France) 
Perandren (Switzerland) 
Percutacrine Androgenique Forte - (France) 
Primoteston Depot - (Schering, Australia,; Schering AG, Norway,; Schering, South Africa,; UK) 
Rektandron (Sweden) 
Restandol (Organon, Denmark,; UK) 
Retar-Gen A - (Temis-Lostalo, Argentina)


----------



## Donnie (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi. I was just given a 30 day sample of metanabol and I am a little cautious. If possible could someone educate me because I cannot find very much info on this supplement.


----------



## realorfake (Feb 28, 2010)

hi everyone
i`m new to this site,already found some interesting stuff on here.


----------

